# Womens Soccer Tournament



## Kicknit22 (Nov 10, 2018)

Does anyone else find it pathetic that NOT A SINGLE SPORTS  NETWORK, chooses to televise this tournament? It’s the women’s college soccer “Road to Gold”.  But, instead is sure to cover boring ass, mismatch, pretty much meaningless preseason  NCAA men’s basketball?  I mean, these games are set up so we already know the winner.  Mind numbingly boring!!  How can women make any strides in viewership, and thus revenue, when this shit continues.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2018)

Kicknit22 said:


> Does anyone else find it pathetic that NOT A SINGLE SPORTS  NETWORK, chooses to televise this tournament? It’s the women’s college soccer “Road to Gold”.  But, instead is sure to cover boring ass, mismatch, pretty much meaningless preseason  NCAA men’s basketball?  I mean, these games are set up so we already know the winner.  Mind numbingly boring!!  How can women make any strides in viewership, and thus revenue, when this shit continues.


Dish had SC on yesterday.


----------



## espola (Nov 10, 2018)

Kicknit22 said:


> Does anyone else find it pathetic that NOT A SINGLE SPORTS  NETWORK, chooses to televise this tournament? It’s the women’s college soccer “Road to Gold”.  But, instead is sure to cover boring ass, mismatch, pretty much meaningless preseason  NCAA men’s basketball?  I mean, these games are set up so we already know the winner.  Mind numbingly boring!!  How can women make any strides in viewership, and thus revenue, when this shit continues.


 ESPN3 is a network, sort of.


----------

